# What is he looking for??????????



## mylife1956 (Feb 26, 2012)

My husband and I married in May 2011. Well, we met a couple years ago just prior to my late husband passing. My new husband was there for me during my grief. He was supportive and attentive during my time of need. No there wasnt sex right away. He listened and kept me busy and tried to help me through the grief. He was the perfect gentleman, at a time I needed a friend he was one. He had recently divorced and this was his second marriage. He is 10 yrs my senior and I am in my mid 50s. My late husband and I had been married for 36 years. I was 15 and he 17 and it lasted. He LOVED me unconditionally. I thought T (new husband) and I were good friends but never thought it would develop into anything but it did. We dated for a year or so then wed. Well he had cheated on his previous wife with several of her friends. He said the marriage was over long before it ended. I told him I would NEVER put up with anything like that no matter what. I wasnt accustomed to it and didnt want it to happen to me. Well, I find now that he is on sites such as "Answerology" and what I find is that his screen name is 69olddog69 that alone doesnt sound proper to me, then I find he lists his relationship as "it depends" and his hobby is "being really naked" I dont know quite what to make of this and am not sure how to approach him on it. He doesnt know that I am aware of any of this. Am I wrong to be suspicious? Am I wrong to mistrust him? I dont think any of this is right and I think he is or was looking for more than answers. What do you all think?
:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You married him knowing he cheated on his first wife with all her friends?

Wow.

Is that site an old page for him? or is it current?


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

mylife1956 said:


> He doesnt know that I am aware of any of this. Am I wrong to be suspicious? Am I wrong to mistrust him? I dont think any of this is right and I think he is or was looking for more than answers. What do you all think?
> :scratchhead:


It needs to be brought up. I think you approach him, and let him know that you know that he has been going onto various forms/chat sites behind your back. Let him know that you are not okay with it. Let him know that you don't need an answer right away (because it will mostly be a lie), but tell him I need to know your answer by such and such time (no later than 24 hours).


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

It may be an old site..as men are the first ones to forget about cleaning up their past.

If you two have a great relationship..he may laugh when you ask..."so how is our relationship these days honey..or shall I call you Mr. 69olddog69??"

He's probably going to wonder where you got that from...just tell him an old friend googled him and that's what came up.

See what he says..


----------

